# went to bed and woke up to 6.50 per gallon and 1/4 gas stores closed



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

yep in my area, Studio City, In los angeles gas went up 1- 2 dollars in several hours. 
they are reporting 20-40 cents. bullshit. 
gas stations are closed citing no more gas to be had.

of course we know gas stations arent out. they can go to a certain amount and then the reserve is for police/ER and malitia cars

I have advised every one to fillup today- I dont worry im always on full
just in case stations sell out so they can get to work.
by design i walk to work.

so if trucks cant get gas to deliver food- may be a shortage or huge mark up. shop now.
needs to be done now before people look up and realize this. im already well shopped 
cept i need new blue sheets with flowers to match my new quilt... but thats a story for the mommy board...

consider there are 7 war shits in the gulf right now. perhaps war to start two weeks befor election to ensure obama gets relected...
ya never know. prep well now... just in case...


----------



## ohioguy (Sep 2, 2012)

i dont understand how people live over there with gas prices looking like that. saw gas earlier for 3.53 here


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

shotlady said:


> yep in my area, Studio City, In los angeles gas went up 1- 2 dollars in several hours.
> they are reporting 20-40 cents. bullshit.
> gas stations are closed citing no more gas to be had.
> 
> ...


Ouch, that is scary. Waking up to no gas would take a ton of people to a place they don't want to be, screwed.....

1895gunner


----------



## LAWNKILLER (Sep 17, 2012)

over there where? Middle east, or California? Both could fall into the ocean not be missed. Oops, did I say that outloud? LOL, Seriously I don't think gas is nearly as high in the middle east. I think they use gasoline to wash the streets. Its cheaper there then water. (I don't know that, over heard a couple of soldiers talking like that last time I was on the base shooting range, yrs ago with my dad (ret military).)



ohioguy said:


> i dont understand how people live over there with gas prices looking like that. saw gas earlier for 3.53 here


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

If this is going on in Cali, it will very likely spread. I wouldn't panic, just use common sense and prepare. Definitely do what you can for shopping now. I am going to fill our cars and generator cans up tomorrow morning. I'm also gonna hit a couple wholesale clubs to sock away some more supplies before prices jump as well.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Gasoline Prices Set to Rise Through Election Day - US Business News Blog - CNBC

My theory - big oil wants Obama out. Usually gas prices drop just prior to an election. Not this time!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

they say its because a refinery burnt in august.. in august?
and a pipeline problem in Norcal. (northern california)

the sheeple were out shopping buying clothes and goin on like nothing.

i did get my baby blue sheets... & i didnt see hysteria at the pumps.

war ships in the gulf (persian)? Not sure kids, not sure what to make of things.


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

The veneer is pretty thin. Oil is what makes the world go round. Have you seen [I]Crude Awakening[/I] It is a documentary about peak oil.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> But the most persistent driver has been the government's mandate that summer blend gasoline be sold through Oct. 31, AAA analyst Avery Ash told us by phone.


Summer blends? What kind of insanity y'all got going on out there? Sounds like y'all are burning tobacco, but I don't think y'all are allowed to burn that, anymore, are you? :smile:

California's High Gas Price To Persist - Business Insider


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

we cant smoke ciggarettes openly really banned in most cites, but there a pot store on every block.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

So, you guy are paying out the nose, when you can even get it, because of a "summer blend" and a winter blend?"

I suppose I just don't get it. Is this some sort of California EPA type thing?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

GasBuddy.com - Find Low Gas Prices in the USA and Canada


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Well, O Great one has delayed or stopped completely the building of any new refineries, not even thinking about all the oil , gas and coal mining he has shut down. IF he gets re elected , you will probably find gas going up to about $10.00 per gallon before he is finally evicted from his over priced rental. Then there is your gov I remember when his dad bankrupted calif, and then Reagan got in. Took Reagan a couple of years, but he did turn Calif back around and put them in the black. After Reagan left, Brown Jr. got in and immed. turned calif back into a bankrupt state. You ousted him and got grey, again, going even deeper into debt. Arnold was too busy chasing tail to even attempt to turn it back around, so what did you all do out there ? Why of course, you voted Brown back in again. Demos only way to even attempt a budget balance is to always raise your taxes. 

I am willing to bet, that if you do the homework, you will find that the govt makes more per gal of gas sold then the oil companies all the lefties complain about. Dems spend spend and spend more as their solution to off balanced checkbook. They don't know how to balance a check book. It takes knowledge of basic math. Their numbers never seem to add up very well.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

This could be the start of tensions boiling over to WAR and Martial Law

MARTIAL LAW


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh, and as far as letting Cal go down, as Cal goes, so does the US, they are simply the trendsetters.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

The only way Cali can drag down the rest of the nation, would be if O' bailed them out. Myself, let em' fail. They have it coming for the irresponsible way they have voted for all the dems over the years. 

Trendsetter ? Oh yea, let all the illegals in , give them all the hard earned tax payer money for nothing, give them drivers licenses and let them vote. Hmmm wonder how that will work out for all the Calif. Trend Setters in the long run ?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I mostly agree with you, but when Cal fails, so will the rest of the US. Doesn't Cal bring in all the China Junk that we don't make over here any more? Howe(sic) will you get shoes anymore?


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Oh you mean all the shoes that last a week or two before falling apart ? I think the union could absorb the loss of Calif with very little effect. Oh yeah, we would also lose the radioactive fish from Japan, and of course, Piglosie and freestien would be gone. Of course we here in Az. could cut off the elect and water and LA area would be gone in about a week. They consume far more then they supply to the rest of us anyway, other then BS. !


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK, I looked up some info about California's "blends" of gasoline. 
Government manipulation through regulations creating a mess.

California typically has substantially higher gasoline prices than most of the country because of its tough environmental regulations and high taxes. Gasoline supplies are traditionally tight this time of year as refiners do maintenance work to switch from summer to fall gasoline blends mandated by the California pollution-reduction regulations. But this year, energy experts say, the local gasoline market is particularly chaotic because of the refinery shutdowns.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Denton, also they just had one of their largest refineries burn down a couple of weeks ago. It should only take 10 or so years for the epa to give them a permit to rebuild it ! Also, we need to suck the oil out of the LeBrea tar pits and the shore just off Santa Barbara. Oh, but wait , that would spoil the view wouldn't it ? Let em' suffer, they earned it.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

If Calif really wants to come out of this, they need to get rid of the lunacy once and for all. They brought this all on theirselves, and I for one don't feel sorry for them .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The "winter blend" could be released right now and they would have fuel at the stations. 

There are two problems with letting them suffer. One problem is that good people suffer along with the idiots. The other problem is that the idiots bail and go other places without learning any lessons.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

$4.39 @ Detoilet Metro Airport


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Another altered post. 
Mods, a class mighg be in order.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i didnt vote for this meng, im republican as hell and dont agree whats going on in commiefornia.tis a darned shame. used to be the jewel and exported a lot. lota industry. now a buncha people with their hands out. i was watching the other day. and this ole boy. not an american for sure, was bragging about going to get free school supplies from a parish " ihave been here 4 yrs in a roll!" like he was at a lakers championship game braggin on that. marshall law isnt far away. what happens when theres no more to hand out? there really isnt now. but weborrow and borrow to give to folk that wont do for themsleves. shame really. i am so looking forward to moving on....


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I ran out today and did some shopping because of this post. We filled our vehicles up, as well as all the gas containers we set aside for the generator. Gas is $3.89 a gallon here still but I am fully expecting that number to inflate as we get closer and closer to the election.

I also headed out to the local wholesale club and spent about $150 on extra supplies (60 rolls of toilet paper, rice, oil, boullion, powdered milk for the baby. I also scored a bunch of 12 oz cans of SPAM for $1.20 each after coupons! 

I suspect my husband thinks I'm being neurotic, but it seems like everywhere I look this week there are reports of prices going up..diapers, food, gas, etc. Plus we've got the election coming up. I think it's foolish of people not to be out getting supplies right now.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

heck ya! i tell people to get to the dollar store and get canned goods in case theres no electricity. at the very least.
not publicised well as people are going round business as usual. course i cooked and cleaned and did laundry so i could relax after the range tomorrow.
practice/practice/practice.
business as usual people just accept the prices and such and of course theres no word about the warships in the gulf, gas prices or when to expect this to settle down.
im on alert. ordered more ammo and got even more canned goods as i have to bug out. i keep it in a rolling suitcase to easily load to the car or walk with if i have too. or even pull behind the motobecane (bike)

mayhaps my tinfoil hats on a bit too tight again...but people like me will be the last standing...


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

argggh! blaze!!! im so sad i sold my scoots!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a couple coupons for Dollar General, $5 off $20 or more spent. Canned Chicken and PB here I come.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

go make that coupon work for you. always remember to get what youll eat and rotate your stock!


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

shotlady said:


> practice/practice/practice.- PROPS TO YOU!! I Train daily the range, my yard with knives, The gym with several of my cage fighting buddies
> 
> my tinfoil hats on a bit too tight again...but people like me will be the last standing...


We will all only be crackpots until the SHTF!! Than we will see who is crazy


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

shotlady;8520 no word about the warships in the gulf said:


> I also meant to mention today earlier than I wanted I had to go from Denver, co to billings montana and back grrrr. Anyways fairly uneventful trip with the exception when I am almost to I-80 going north on I-25, I look up in the rear view and HEY RIGHT ON!! its a Duece and 1/2!! Ive always wanted one but turns out and unfortunately, I didnt get any pics because I was about run off the road by the convoy! But I kid you not probably 15 humvees and 30 duece and halfs? Well thats not to uncommon considering location norad and all that other hush hush stuff here we see these convoys ALL the time but the alarming thing to me was the rate of speed they held constantly? They usually cruise well under the speed limit holding up traffic. but these cats were not wasting time I was doing 75 with the cruise set, and was passed by all of them within a mile maybe 2? Made me a little nervous they hit I-80 and split half to the west half to the east? Now im kinda starting to think?
> 
> So I get to Billings,Mt and buddy up there asks me if I had seen any convoys on the way up as there were 2 in Billings that morning heading out in opposite directions on whatever that main highway up there is? Cruising back down south now just past Casper, wyoming and thought WOW that is a very large piece of farm something im guessing? oversized load semis with pilot cars taking up both lanes(They squeezed the brake down lanes so we could pass in the opposing one). Anyways it was pieces of the Portable "disaster" (Or in the military it means "Anywhere I want to put it for any reason bridge!!")
> 
> Just kinda wild to me they seem in such a hurry today and I too would really like to know about the ships in the gulf, Im wondering if I have to start worrying about the peoples families that are rioting over there getting upset over here while im walking through the store all because a you tube video. . . HA!!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

shotlady said:


> ...im on alert. ordered more ammo and got even more canned goods as i have to bug out...people like me will be the last standing...


Yay..

_*'Twas the women, not the warriors, turned those stark enthusiasts pale,
For the female of the species is more deadly than the male"- Rudyard Kipling*_


----------



## Deltafox692 (May 2, 2012)

The Gas here is $3.55/ We have a refinery here also but it doesn't help. They have under the counter book;s probly.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

shotlady said:


> go make that coupon work for you. always remember to get what youll eat and rotate your stock!


We didn't find time Sunday since the Detroit Tiger game came on @12:07:shock:

There is time today

Last week Spartan Stores had corn,peas,green beans 2 for $0.88, with an additional 5% senior discount on Tuesdays, during the Fall Stock Up Sale .

They round down to $0.04 , making each can $0.42. Each case of 12 came to $5.04 OTD


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I have a couple coupons for Dollar General, $5 off $20 or more spent. Canned Chicken and PB here I come.


I just discovered the most awesome little burrito shells at our local dollar store (Dollar Tree). $1 for a bag of 10 and they are only 100 calories each.

Scramble up an egg, add a slice of cheese and some Frank's Red Hot sauce and you've got yourself an awesome little breakfast for less than a dollar.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

haha, lucky, the mother cat video is so true. id say im certianly more alert when my kids are around. and i hate to say it , but im definately more willing to nuetralize somebody /something when im with my kids. certainly they can take care of themselves in an uncertain situation. im a formatable creature to begin with. but defnately even moreso with my boys in the mix.

that sounds like a super deal on the canned goods aqua. keep getting when you can. there may be a day when you cant.

preppermomma. that sounds delightfully yummy. i didnt see no bacon in the mix. any chance i get to be a bonified infadel and sneak in some bacon........ well i will....

irish its hard to say whats going on, they could just be the nat gaurd training, blue star moms we al got some one somewhere. nat guard is doing a whole buncha activity lately, the mothers are getting scared and riled up and these wimmin types have experience reading what is what. and theres certainly heavy training activity as of late. is it unusual? i dont know im new at this.

gosh deltafox, every one but me is getting super prices... if hoarding gas make sure to use a stabilizer. i put in my bike tanks when its off season for riding. sames me on carb work too...


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

shotlady said:


> preppermomma. that sounds delightfully yummy. i didnt see no bacon in the mix. any chance i get to be a bonified infadel and sneak in some bacon........ well i will.....


that's because the bacon is gone by the time I get my breakfast, the husband and kids eat it all. LOL.

I've actually head some analysts saying bacon and pork will be the first big meat shortage to come, so if you like bacon you better buy it now


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

haha- perhaps they are relation to my kids! thats so funny!
its funny i havent realy bought bacon in yrs. Id rather have cheerios, but since the boys come home often I like to feed them solid its like 7bux her for a package. not my deal. thats a damn ribeye.


----------

